# ADDICTS - post your pics!



## ringmaster

Let's see your Scott Addicts :thumbsup: New, old, big, small, light, heavy.....hold on, there shouldn't be any heavy ones


----------



## arcspin

*Here's mine...*

More pics & build list...here
http://arcspin.googlepages.com/scottaddict


----------



## Maverick

*nice!!*

i've always admire Scott CR1s, Addicts etc..

well made frames, superlight as well!

cheers


----------



## pogoman




----------



## hoovypedals

*Addicts Rule !!*

Arcspin, Great looking bike !!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

I just ordered an R2 Wed. I got the reagular seat tube though. The dealer talked me out of the Int seat tube.How do you like the intg bottom barings, does it feel stiffer?Also what do you think of the CS600? I have been watching them for a while but holding off.

:thumbsup: RIDE ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Hoovy


----------



## pRoto

Oh, give it to me, i wanna feel the ride with those things..


----------



## MarvinK

Anyone got one with SRAM Red yet? My CR1 has SRAM Force... thinking about upgrading to that combo.


----------



## Spectrum

My Addict R1. Yet to be ridden.
Full DA
Zipp 303
Salsa poco HB
Ritchey 4 Axis 100mm
Fizik Airone
Speedplay Xero Ti


----------



## nrs-air

SRAM Force, Maciv Ksyriums, Q-Rings, Ritchey carbon bits....


----------



## adlerburg

Here's my '08 Addict R1 LTD... Campy Record, Reynolds DV46C
(now if I can only ride it!! Nursing 8 broken ribs :mad2: )

View attachment 123692


View attachment 123693


View attachment 123694


----------



## hairylegs

*Do you guys let us R4 owners slum-down this joint?*

Despite the lack of matching weave Ritchey Stem/Handlebars and suffering the humilation of a compact crank and alloy rims, I'm still an Addict. And I don't even feel bad about it.









I just kept my carbon bars, otherwise it's stock (pretty sweet spec for the price actually).


----------



## TomK

Nice bike. How's the ride. Stiff?


----------



## hairylegs

TomK said:


> Nice bike. How's the ride. Stiff?


Today was the first real test. I took it on a 75 mile, 7K foot elevation gain ride. Stiff doesn't do it justice. The bike just wiggles free in front of you. It's amazing. I over-took people on Squaw Pass like they were standing still. On the twisty 13 mile downhill, I honestly hit my brakes twice. And I'm pretty sure one time wasn't necessary, I just hit them out of habit.

I love bikes that love you to ride them and this is, without a doubt, one of those bikes. It feels like it's telling me "Come on, it's only 15 miles to St. Mary's (cough cough straight uphill)... You can turn this loop into a lollypop...Just turn left instead of right..."

I think this bike might be evil.


----------



## MarvinK

I have a CR1 frame with SRAM Red--I'd sure like an R4, if for no other reason than color. 

The CR1 is great.


----------



## hairylegs

*Seat tube failure?*

Two people have reported a failure of the seatube in the same place (just below the front dr hanger).
http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/latest-bikes/road-bike/scott/PRD_382982_5668crx.aspx

Anyone else heard of this being any bigger than a bread box? I'm a lightweight rider and I freakin' love this bike but with less than 500 miles on my new bike, I just don't want to hear about awide-spread frame crack epidemic amongst Addicts.


----------



## MarvinK

hairylegs: don't you think that is a bit out of place in this thread--unless you're planning to post pictures of broken Addicts? Clearly, those who posted didn't have seatmast problems when they took their pictures.

If you want to talk about cracked frames, start a separate thread.

(Mine isn't cracked.. but its a CR1)


----------



## flightconn

*My Ride*

R4
Dura Ace
FSA
Ksyrium SL
15.1 LBS


----------



## that guy again

I bet I have the heaviest Addict on the board!


----------



## b24fsb

dude run the power tap cable nice. yikes!


----------



## DuGast




----------



## bigmig88

My sweet ride. Love this bike. More images and reviews on https://www.roadcycling.co.nz

With my Campag Euros wheels its 6.835kg. With these Mavic Cosmics its 7kg. All in a 58.5 cm frame. Sweet.


----------



## mythical

Here's mine. I change it a lot though so now it has Syntace Racelite2 bars and I ditched the VumaQuads for a +-306g prototype crankset. Now I'm seriously contemplating about transforming it into a singlespeed.


----------



## the genie

R1: 56cm, Red, Mavic Ksyrium Premium, Continental GP4000s, K:1, Speedplay zeros, PRO Stealth integrated bar, 19g Serfas carbon cages.


----------



## MCAddictR3

*2010 Addict R3 Race Build*

Thought I would post my newest Race Steed. If you care to see more pics you can visit this link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2673938#post2673938


----------



## TucsonMTB

2009 Addict R4 with a more comfortable saddle and a few carbon bits.








Pretty plain vanilla but, it's mine and the nicest bicycle I have ever ridden.


----------



## Euro Cyclist

*My '09 Addict R2 - ISP Integrated BB*

Here it is:

Final weight 13.5lbs with cadence sensor, wheel magnet, chain guard, and bottle cage.


----------



## apoint

Guess this is not bad for anewby. 2010 Addict R2. Iv had it 2 weeks. WTB Shadow V saddle 210g, Look pedals, Easton ec90 bars, Token FC seatpost. Ultegra group, Mavic elite, compact crank, 11-25 cassette, size 56, wt. 15.5 lb


----------



## TucsonMTB

Nice, Mr. Apoint! Which WTB saddle is that. It looks lighter than mine. 

Absolutely love the color of that bike . . . not as much as my own of course, but it is really a great color. :thumbsup:


----------



## apoint

--------------------


----------



## apoint

Good morning Tucson, That saddle is a WTB Shadow V, weighs 210g. I use to like the Fizik saddles but this one is liter and more comfortable and more economical.
You do have a great looking bike, understandably bias, like me.
I went to buy a cr1 pro but when I arrived at the LBS they made a mistake and built me the Addict R2 for the same price, $2,600. I was more than glad for the upgrade. Very smooth riding bike. I have 5" of snow on the ground this morning here in Georgia.

Sorry for the double post. First post didn't show up for several minutes.


----------



## TucsonMTB

apoint said:


> Good morning Tucson, That saddle is a WTB Shadow V, weighs 210g. I use to like the Fizik saddles but this one is liter and more comfortable and more economical.
> You do have a great looking bike, understandably bias, like me.
> I went to buy a cr1 pro but when I arrived at the LBS they made a mistake and built me the Addict R2 for the same price, $2,600. I was more than glad for the upgrade. Very smooth riding bike. I have 5" of snow on the ground this morning here in Georgia.
> 
> Sorry for the double post. First post didnt show up for several minutes.


Thanks! WTB Saddles fit me well too, or is it I fit them!?  

Congratulations! You are a *very* lucky guy getting a well equipped Addict R2 at that cost! :thumbsup: 

No worries about the snow or the double post. They will both be forgotten sooner rather than later.


----------



## apoint

Wish I was in Arizona today so I could ride.


----------



## TucsonMTB

apoint said:


> Wish I was in Arizona today so I could ride.


I guess we are *both* very lucky!


----------



## apoint

TucsonMTB said:


> I guess we are *both* very lucky!


Just took this picture, with pedals. 15.4 lbs.


----------



## the_gormandizer

Since you asked for it, here's my 2010 RC.


----------



## apoint

Nice bike but alum cages?


----------



## the_gormandizer

apoint said:


> Nice bike but alum cages?


Nope. King Ti.


----------



## apoint

Imo Carbon would look like the rest of the bike and liter. How long ya had it & Whats that jewel weigh?


----------



## TucsonMTB

the_gormandizer said:


> Since you asked for it, here's my 2010 RC.


Awsome! :thumbsup: 

Damn these defective lottery tickets . . . :mad2:


----------



## the_gormandizer

apoint said:


> Imo Carbon would look like the rest of the bike and liter. How long ya had it & Whats that jewel weigh?


I agree that carbon would look better. Which would you recommend?

I got the King Ti cages before the bike, when I was leaning toward a custom Ti frame. The King Ti cage is 28 grams, made in USA, costs $60. I'm not sure if a "bullet-proof" carbon cage like Arundel would buy me anything but aesthetics. Most of my buddies, including my LBS owner, seemed to have settled on cheap steel cages no matter how exotic their carbon frames.

The bike weights 14.5 lbs with pedals and cages. Maybe I could have save weight on the wheels by going with carbon tubulars, but the Dura Ace tubeless give me a good compromise between weight, ride quality and puncture resistance. I flatted on a road race last year on my old bike, but the tubeless have so far been great.

I got the bike in June, and took a podium spot one week later! I have a few thousand miles on it.


----------



## apoint

the_gormandizer said:


> I agree that carbon would look better. Which would you recommend?
> 
> I got the King Ti cages before the bike, when I was leaning toward a custom Ti frame. The King Ti cage is 28 grams, made in USA, costs $60. I'm not sure if a "bullet-proof" carbon cage like Arundel would buy me anything but aesthetics. Most of my buddies, including my LBS owner, seemed to have settled on cheap steel cages no matter how exotic their carbon frames.
> 
> The bike weights 14.5 lbs with pedals and cages. Maybe I could have save weight on the wheels by going with carbon tubulars, but the Dura Ace tubeless give me a good compromise between weight, ride quality and puncture resistance. I flatted on a road race last year on my old bike, but the tubeless have so far been great.
> 
> I got the bike in June, and took a podium spot one week later! I have a few thousand miles on it.



I didn't mean to sound derogatory but for such an awesome bike the cages just stand out.
Yes 28g Ti are fairly lite so a 20g carbon is not a lot. I just bought a pair of cages on ebay new for $23 a pair no shipping cost, wt 20g per. Only catch is they are coming from China so it will take 3 or 4 weeks delivery. Well worth the wait. I have always used carbon even on my mtn bike and they have never dropped a bottle and hold up well.
You have one bad to the bone bike for sure. I got a deal I couldn't pass up on my Addict R2, $2600. Iv changed the seat, post, bars, tires, cassette and now weighs 15.4 with pedals.
These are aerodynamic and liteand I like that they have no logo just carbon cool factor. Click below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...QF%2Fsc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## TucsonMTB

the_gormandizer said:


> I agree that carbon would look better. Which would you recommend?
> . . .
> I got the bike in June, and took a podium spot one week later! I have a few thousand miles on it.


*Congratulations on your racing success!* :thumbsup: 

Since you already have a perfectly wonderful bottle cage solution, you might want to search eBay for "carbon cage" to see hundreds of cheap choices.
Many come from Asia, which means several weeks for delivery. But, if less than $15 buys you a nice looking carbon cage, life is good.









I like these. They were less than $24/pair delivered from Hong Kong.









My wife is fonder of these, because they are easier to insert and remove her bottles from, also less than $24/pair delivered after a 3 - 4 week wait.


----------



## apoint

-----


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*My Ride*

This is my 56cm 2010 Scott Addict RC with Campagnolo SR-11, Reynolds MV32UL-C wheels, Look Blades and more neat stuff. This frame was a warranty replacement. It has a threaded bottom bracket and an integrated seat post. The previous R-1 had a press-fit, BB86 bottom bracket that did not work out with the SR Campagnolo Ultra Torque crank. Weight, as pictured, was 14lb-7oz.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Clifford Feldman said:


> This is my 56cm 2010 Scott Addict RC . . . Weight, as pictured, was 14lb-7oz.


Why, it's so light it seems to disappear . . .


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Oop!*

Sorry, the pix did not upload. File size was too large.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Clifford Feldman said:


> Sorry, the pix did not upload. File size was too large.


No worries! As if by magic, they are visible now . . . and worth the wait! Nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## apoint

Awsome


----------



## jmilliron

Addict R1. XL frame with hanger is 872, uncut fork is 318.


----------



## TucsonMTB

jmilliron said:


> Addict R1. XL frame with hanger is 872, uncut fork is 318.


Thanks! Nice looking shop, too. Where is it located? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray_from_SA

jmilliron said:


> Addict R1. XL frame with hanger is 872, uncut fork is 318.


I have the same frame on order since Nov- been waiting impatiently for several weeks now.

How long did you wait for yours?


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Waiting for Scott Warranty Dept is an Ugly Business*

I will spare you all the details of my Addict Warranty Frame Replacement story(ies.) My first Addict was an 2007 R-1 which was purchased new from a bike shop in December 2009. It was a first generation Addict R-1 with a minimal amount of graphics applied to the frame. It had an English threaded BB shell The NET (naked external tubeset) was not a pretty frame and was uglier as the ambient light was increased. 

I contacted Scott through the LBS and they wanted the frame back for examination. It was shipped at their expense after I removed all components. They warranted it and shipped a new 2010 R-1 with HTS team graphics, standard seat post clamp and a BB-86 press fit bottom bracket. 

My total time between frames was 2 weeks. I consider that excellent given the shipping to and from Idaho.

Upon receiving the frame, a new Campy SR 11 group was installed. I needed to obtain and install Campy's BB-86 cupset to install the SR Ultra Torque crankset. To make a long story short, That frame was unable to securely hold the Campy cup & crankset. After several months and 4 bike shops of attempted problem solving, 

Scott was contacted in July 2010 and their warranty dept. man agreed that the frame should be replaced under warranty. Due to unexpected sales demand they had no frames available in the US. They were expecting the 2011 frames in late September. It was not until November 2010 that I received the replacement.

The replacement was a new 2010 RC with team graphics, a threaded bottom bracket and an integrated seat mast. I put 500 miles on it and it has been perfect. It is a dream-bike.

I know several riders that have Campy ultra-torque equipped Addicts with the press-fit BB that have had no problems. I was just unlucky.

At this time, I can tell you that Scott has gone through many personnel changes over the past year. The dealer that is ordering your bike needs to make additional efforts via telephone until he speaks to the right people. And BTW, Scott does not want to hear from the buyer directly.


----------



## jmilliron

Not sure when my 2011 Addict R1 was ordered. I had talked to my LBS about it in September and then put a deposit down on it in October. 

It's a beautiful looking frame. I'm sure you will be pleased once yours arrives.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Your R-1's*

What components are you planning to build your R-1's with?


----------



## jmilliron

Taking the parts from my Ridley.

SRAM Red group
Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio saddle
T3 Rotundo Team bars
Look Ti Blade pedals
KCNC Ti QR Skewers
Carbon cages
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Thomson X2 stem

Training wheels:
DT Swiss 240s/Mavic Open Pro front wheel
PowerTap PRO+/Mavic Open Pro rear wheel
Michelin Pro 3 tires

Race wheels:
2010 Reynolds Assault Tubulars
Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tires

Should be a little under 14lbs with the tubulars.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

jmilliron said:


> Not sure when my 2011 Addict R1 was ordered. I had talked to my LBS about it in September and then put a deposit down on it in October.
> 
> It's a beautiful looking frame. I'm sure you will be pleased once yours arrives.


Just got word here, my frame will arrive at my LBS on Thursday this week.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

What components are you building with?


----------



## e34john

Bike is still at the shop but here is a teaser. 









Will use a real camera when I pick it up.


----------



## jmilliron

Few photos of the shop (Veloro in Redwood City, CA) while I waited for the finishing touches.
































































13.9lbs/6.3kg, ready to race.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Dayum, e34john! Is that a Vibe Sprint “Mark Cavendish Star Series” handlebar and stem? Awesome!


----------



## TucsonMTB

jmilliron said:


> Few photos of the shop (Veloro in Redwood City, CA) while I waited for the finishing touches.
> 
> 13.9lbs/6.3kg, ready to race.


Ready to race indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## e34john

Cavendish bar. Theo Bos stem, it matches the bike better.


----------



## e34john

That Veloro store looks amazing. So many great brands I wouldn't know how I would choose. Will definately check it out when I up there.


----------



## TucsonMTB

e34john said:


> Cavendish bar. Theo Bos stem, it matches the bike better.


Nice! Count me among those watching for the final results and cheering you on. :thumbsup:


----------



## tinman143

Those flat black frames are just sick! Well here's mine before I finished the build. Sorry pic quality


----------



## jmilliron

That's going to be fantastic. I really like the Rotor crank sets.

I think I might switch to 3T stem and post once I get the fit dialed in. The Thomson stuff is fantastic but... you know...

Anyway, I have a plan to get down to 13.5lbs. If I get a bonus at work for 2010.


----------



## the_gormandizer

The twin to my RC! Mine was also a warranty replacement, the first frame arrived with a cracked seat stay. Yellow is my favorite color, and my previous bike was accented like yours: yellow tires, yellow saddle and yellow splash bar tape. I also had yellow cable housing. Two things drove me nuts: keeping the tire sidewalls clean enough to still look sharp and the saddle looking crappy after a few thousand miles. (It was a San Marco Era, with a leather cover). Yellow saddles seem to be quite hard to come by in these days of red, white and black. Opting for tubeless tires and Fizik saddle has got me away from the "tyranny of yellow", and I'm actually quite relieved to be with basic black. I also lusted after SR-11, but deciding to get a Quarq cemented my decision to go with SRAM.

Each to his own. You have a beautiful machine. I hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Oh, The Challenges of Yellow!*

My Scott Addict is not the first of my bikes accented with yellow colored components. I have a 2001 Litespeed with seat, tires, and original Litespeed bar tape. Maintaining the yellow tires has been a challenge, but is has developed into a routine that has been good overall. 

I clean any tar and/or oily stuff with a rag moistened with paint thinner (mineral spirits.) It is amazing how much grit is adhered to the rolling surfaces of the tires. Following the tar removal, I use a sponge with some Dawn dishwashing solution for a wipe-off. The plus of these colored tires is that the grit is easily visible. 

The seat is another matter. The Sella Italia SLR on my Litespeed started losing the pigmentation after the very first ride. It was with hesitation that I bought one for the Scott. I decided to get another yellow one because it is comfortable (for me), very light and I got a nice price on Ebay. Apparently, the manufacturer has changed the dye and process because the new one has no visible wear. As of the last ride, (January 2, 2011) the seat has over 2100 miles.

Keeping the bar-tape looking nice requires use of paint thinner to remove greasy spots left by the wrench techs and a Dawn solution for the dirt and etching. 

To be honest, I can easily see the day when I give up on these yellow accents. The best tires are usually available only in black rubber. At least in the beginning of their production.

Gormandizer, speaking of tires, Which tubeless are you using? What is the weight. When I started building the bike, last year, I considered going tubeless, but the weight difference seemed minimal because the tires were much heavier.

I am including two photos of earlier iterations of my Scott Addict. The first is a 2007 frame bought new at a LBS in Dec 2009. It suffered from some cosmetic issues. The second is a 2010 R-1 with a press-fit bottom bracket.


----------



## the_gormandizer

Clifford Feldman said:


> Gormandizer, speaking of tires, Which tubeless are you using? What is the weight. When I started building the bike, last year, I considered going tubeless, but the weight difference seemed minimal because the tires were much heavier.


As far as I know, with road tubeless you're pretty much locked into Hutchinson. I have used both the Atom (270g) and Fusion 3 (290g). Michelin Pro 3s weigh 200g, then the tube is in the range 70-100g. So weight-wise it's a wash, UNLESS you use a sealant like Stan's, CaffeeLatex or FastAir which makes the tubeless weigh even more!

The main reason I went with tubeless was after flatting in a race about 7 miles from the finish when I was hanging with the lead group. I was suffering so badly up a long gradual climb, I did not notice I was riding on a flat tire, wondering why my fitness was so sucky that my heart rate was max'ing out. There was no neutral support, and in my stupidity I did not carry a spare tube or inflator. I took my shoes off and walked about a mile before someone kindly stopped and lent me a tube and inflator. 

Since using tubeless (with a sealant) I have not had any flats on the road, although I replaced one tire due to a gash. Hutchinsons seem prone to gashes. 

Another benefit of tubeless is that you can run lower pressures (10-20 lbs lower) without the risk of pinch flats. This makes the ride more comfortable and possibly reduces rolling resistance. I know real racers use tubulars, but I don't want the hassle at my paltry level of racing without support.


----------



## jmilliron

Stan's road rims are *light* and look interesting. I've run their mountain bike system for a few years and it has pretty much been flawless for me. Will probably try it for my next set of clinchers.










From this morning. I've since then cut the excess steer tube off and ordered some different parts.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

jmilliron said:


> 13.9lbs/6.3kg, ready to race.


I finished my build last night (no photos yet) and followed a similar path to you for components - mine comes in at 14 lbs on the mark.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Thanks for this amazing pic!*

jmilliron,

Thanks for this beautiful picture. Where is this skyline? I'm assuming you are somewhere in California


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Great Shot*

jmilliron,

Thanks for this beautiful picture. Where is this skyline? I'm assuming you are somewhere in California


----------



## apoint

I took my first fairly long ride today on my R2. Its also the first carbon bike Iv owned and wow how nice a ride. Smooths out broken roads. Big comfort difference from aluminum.
BB30 bracket is stiff like standing on cement. Cant say enough about this awesome ride.


----------



## apoint

----------------


----------



## jmilliron

^ ^ ^
Addicts don't have BB30. BB86, it's different size/standard.



Clifford Feldman said:


> Thanks for this beautiful picture. Where is this skyline? I'm assuming you are somewhere in California


Thanks. Hwy 9, Santa Cruz Mountains.


----------



## apoint

Could be your wrong. Iv talked to several lbs shops and they say its a bb30. I dont have exterior bearings. They are inside the frame like bb30.


----------



## jmilliron

Nope, I'm not. They are inside the frame like BB30 but they aren't BB30. They are "Shimano Press Fit" bearing system. AKA, BB86 or BB90.

Details:
http://www.parktool.com/blog/calvins-corner/the-new-world-of-bottom-brackets

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10069/56798/218183

BB30 cranks won't fit into your Addict.


----------



## apoint

jmilliron said:


> Nope, I'm not. They are inside the frame like BB30 but they aren't BB30. They are "Shimano Press Fit" bearing system. AKA, BB86 or BB90.
> 
> Details:
> http://www.parktool.com/blog/calvins-corner/the-new-world-of-bottom-brackets
> 
> http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10069/56798/218183
> 
> BB30 cranks won't fit into your Addict.


Ok I am wrong but only because my LBS is an idiot, I was stupid enough to believe him. 

Wow I appreciate that up date because I was about to buy a liter crank. The LBS I talked to acted like he knew what he was saying because he had an R1. Can you put me on to a good lite strong crank?


----------



## Ray_from_SA

apoint said:


> Ok I am wrong but only because my LBS is an idiot, I was stupid enough to believe him.
> 
> Wow I appreciate that up date because I was about to buy a liter crank. The LBS I talked to acted like he knew what he was saying because he had an R1. Can you put me on to a good lite strong crank?


You can use a standard GXP crank.


----------



## apoint

Ray_from_SA said:


> You can use a standard GXP crank.


 Whats a GXP crank? Got a www site I can check them out?


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*BB-86 is 86.5 x 41mm*

The BB86 AKA PF86 (press-fit 86) uses the standard crank that goes with external bearings. However, it uses pressed-in bearings or cups (Campy) instead of threaded external races. It is similar to BB-30 in that there are no threads to hold the bearings. BB-30 is a 30mm spindle diameter with a shorter overall spindle length.

Your Scott is BB86 for sure. It uses all the following cranks but requires the appropriate press-in bearings or cups (Campy.)

Dura Ace 7900
Campagnolo Ultra Torque, SR record, record, chorus, athena
Sram
FSA K-force (but NOT BB-30)

BTW, I had problems with my BB-86 with Campy Super Record cup set. I got an Addict RC with a threaded bottom bracket shell as a warranty replacement.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

GXP is a Truvativ and Sram designation. If you are looking for a light crank and like red and white graphics on carbon, consider the FSA K-force Light with the titanium spindle. You will also need the press in bearings for BB-86. The ones on your frame right now are Shimano and will not properly fit with the FSA crank and will need to come out.

Here is an FSA link:
http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=210


----------



## apoint

Thanks Cliff. So am I going to have troubles with my bb86 if I change my bearings out?


----------



## Clifford Feldman

The Shimano bearings on my 2010 R-1 came out easily. The bike shop tech used a special puller. He was expecting a tougher time and that the bearings would be destroyed in the process. Both sides popped out. He was surprised. It was contrary to his previous experience. 

I went with a Campagnolo Ultra Torque crankset which required a press-fit cupset. However, my Addict frame was incapable of holding the cups in place. I had creaks and lateral movement. I considered having the cups epoxied into the shell. That would hold, but would not allow any changes in the future.

I actually worked with Campy techs that substituted new parts to help isolate the problem. Campy pointed their finger at Scott. Scott pointed their finger at Campy. Ultimately, Scott's warranty department replaced the frame. They had an RC with a threaded bottom bracket shell and everyone agreed it was the best bet. 

I know 2 other local cyclists that converted their BB-86 Addicts to Campy Ultra Torque cranks. Neither have had any issue. Their bottom brackets are tight, creak-free with no trace of lateral movement. My local Scott dealer said he has done, at least, 3 and has received no complaints. I guess I was just unlucky.

Shimano engineered the BB-86 standard and their cranks are designed to get the most out of BB-86. The Dura Ace 7900 crank is not particularly light.. It is about 60 grams lighter than the Ultegra. 

Sram cranks are not particularly light weight. Their cranksets, even the Red, give back most of the weight saved by all the other parts.

As I previously stated, The FSA K-force Light is worth considering.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

The Shimano bearings on my 2010 R-1 came out easily. The bike shop tech used a special puller. He was expecting a tougher time and that the bearings would be destroyed in the process. Both sides popped out. He was surprised. It was contrary to his previous experience. 

I went with a Campagnolo Ultra Torque crankset which required a press-fit cupset. However, my Addict frame was incapable of holding the cups in place. I had creaks and lateral movement. I considered having the cups epoxied into the shell. That would hold, but would not allow any changes in the future.

I actually worked with Campy techs that substituted new parts to help isolate the problem. Campy pointed their finger at Scott. Scott pointed their finger at Campy. Ultimately, Scott's warranty department replaced the frame. They had an RC with a threaded bottom bracket shell and everyone agreed it was the best bet. 

I know 2 other local cyclists that converted their BB-86 Addicts to Campy Ultra Torque cranks. Neither have had any issue. Their bottom brackets are tight, creak-free with no trace of lateral movement. My local Scott dealer said he has done, at least, 3 and has received no complaints. I guess I was just unlucky.

Shimano engineered the BB-86 standard and their cranks are designed to get the most out of BB-86. The Dura Ace 7900 crank is not particularly light.. It is about 60 grams lighter than the Ultegra. 

Sram cranks are not particularly light weight. Their cranksets, even the Red, give back most of the weight saved by all the other parts.

As I previously stated, The FSA K-force Light is worth considering.


----------



## apoint

Thanks Cliff, that's good to hear from someone that has experience in this. I just got off the phone with Scott's Tech that explained things clearly and factually. So between the both of you I am now educated. Basically, I can use any crank as long as they have the corresponding PF 86 bearings to go with the crank. Many thanks Friend.


----------



## jmilliron

This may be of interest to you:
http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5991

Too bad the Zipp Vuma Quad requires a special BB that's unavailable for BB86.


----------



## apoint

jmilliron said:


> This may be of interest to you:
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5991
> 
> Too bad the Zipp Vuma Quad requires a special BB that's unavailable for BB86.


Thanks for the info Mr J. Since I have a new ultegra crank now, a new DA will drop right in without changing bearing or anything, Right?


----------



## jmilliron

Yup. Don't know how big of an upgrade that is though.


----------



## apoint

jmilliron said:


> Yup. Don't know how big of an upgrade that is though.


 The diffrence between FSA K force lite and new DA. Fsa is 20g liter and iffy on the FSA bearings fitting well, and lasting. Nothing shifts better than DA and DA drops right in. Also Ill lose 2.5 oz from ultegra. Ill lose about 9 oz on full DA group getting me below 15 lb. And lite wheels will get me to 14.5 lb easily enough. Going to KCNC brakes will liten a lot. Ill have a solid set up and lite bike. DA crank without BB is 630 g


----------



## jmilliron

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## apoint

jmilliron said:


> Sounds like a good plan!


 Last nite I bought a new take off 7900 Da crank 39x53 for $340. Sell the new ultegra for $200 so it doesnt hurt that bad.


----------



## jmilliron

Nice! 

Oh and since there are no pictures on this page:


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*Tubs or Clinchers*

Love those pix! Who shot the motion picture?

Are your Reynolds' wheels clinchers or tubulars? What tires are you using. 

BTW how's the ride? I am really comfortable on my Addict. No aches, pains or cramps. I can't say that about my 2001 Ti Litespeed.

I just got new cages. I should post a pic. 

Later.


----------



## jmilliron

Thanks. I took it. Just stuck my arm out and "click". 

Tubular. Vittoria Evo Corsa CX, 700x23. Super smooth. Those are my race wheels.

Fantastic ride quality. A little harsher then my Ridley Damocles but much stiffer.


----------



## Clifford Feldman

*A Few Component Changes*

These bikes are prone to weight changes. Both plus and minus. 

Off with the old Cateye and on with a Garmin Edge 500 with a cadence & wheel sensor.
BTW, the Garmin yields amazing information. However, the "jury is out" on the cadence sensor. (60+ gm net gain)

Off with the Standard Reynolds QR Ti Skewers (87 gms.) 
On with Omni Ti Skewers (45 gms.)

Off with 2 Carbon Elite Strada bottle cages. (38 gms) because they were developing cracks.
On with 2 Profile Design KK-1 cages (31 gms.)


----------



## apoint

Those are some awsome looking bikes guys.


----------



## jmilliron

450 miles including 1 circuit race and 1 crit on my Addict R1. Very pleased. Two thumbs up.


----------



## apoint

Cool picture of a very cool bike, Thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## tinman143

Art next to squiggly stuff on a wall...


----------



## jmilliron

Nice. Love the way rotor cranks look. I've replaced my saddle and stem since the last photo. Will have to post a new one once my fancy brakes get in.


----------



## Edster

*My Addict R1*

Here is my bike.


----------



## william9092

here's my addict r15...

Aiming to upgrade the wheels soon to a nice set of carbon clinchers. 
View attachment 226619


----------



## Clifford Feldman

Beautiful bike! What size is your frame and how tall are you? That is a lot of seat post and stem! I assume you're a tall dude.


----------



## william9092

Clifford Feldman said:


> Beautiful bike! What size is your frame and how tall are you? That is a lot of seat post and stem! I assume you're a tall dude.


ha! 188cm. 
I got a 56cm frame and put on a 130mm stem so I ended up with a short headtube and perfect reach. 

X-large frames always have a massively tall headtube which I don't like the look or feel of


----------



## jmilliron

I'd think your bars would be in the same place with an 58, shorter stem and no spacers? I like to go with as few spacers as possible and I'd think weight distribution would be better on the larger frame.










Since previous photo, new saddle, stem and post.










From a road race yesterday. True suffering.


----------



## miurasv

My 2008 Addict R4. Just got it serviced and cleaned up. Spec is Ultegra SL Group Set with Dura Ace Chain Set and Pedals, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels. Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## william9092

william9092 said:


> here's my addict r15...
> 
> Aiming to upgrade the wheels soon to a nice set of carbon clinchers.
> View attachment 226619


A few new bits on the bike...much better!
New black hoods. New pedals. New wheels.
View attachment 231133


View attachment 231135


View attachment 231134


----------



## Peter_E

My addict cx. 6.8 kilos.
View attachment 243497


----------



## Lauro67

Hello, new to this forum, you all have some great looking bikes! I have an Addict R4, hope to post some pics in the future. Good luck to all of you ADDICTS!


----------



## chuckice

R1...comes in at 9lbs, 15oz...


----------



## TucsonMTB

chuckice said:


> R1...comes in at 9lbs, 15oz...


Amazing!  Does it get ridden much? Do you miss the front derailleur at all?


----------



## chuckice

It just got wrapped so no not ridden much....it will tho. I mainly built it for hill climbing/repeats and I went with gearing that I'll use.


----------



## e34john

Did about 20 miles today while the roast was in the oven. 70 degrees, sun, perfect!


----------



## BCRexer

Addict R2. 14.5 lbs. (without mini-bag).


----------



## sprintbom

Clifford Feldman said:


> These bikes are prone to weight changes. Both plus and minus.
> 
> Off with the old Cateye and on with a Garmin Edge 500 with a cadence & wheel sensor.
> BTW, the Garmin yields amazing information. However, the "jury is out" on the cadence sensor. (60+ gm net gain)
> 
> Off with the Standard Reynolds QR Ti Skewers (87 gms.)
> On with Omni Ti Skewers (45 gms.)
> 
> Off with 2 Carbon Elite Strada bottle cages. (38 gms) because they were developing cracks.
> On with 2 Profile Design KK-1 cages (31 gms.)


Really like this one :thumbsup: My favo colours


----------



## oliver79

Really nice bikes! Classic frame.


----------



## JIMMYMAC

my R3


----------



## Rob

Ummm...what's holding the bike up?


----------



## marcm

2011 r1


----------



## mallora jeff

I have not got enough posts to add pics! haha strange rule?

This is my Addict
RC from 2010 HTC Team model
Dura Ace Di2
Dura Ace 7850 wheels
With C24 wheels its 6.7 Kg and I love it


----------



## mallora jeff

there we go


----------



## mallora jeff

Here she is with the wheels off my TT bike


----------



## TucsonMTB

mallora jeff said:


> Here she is with the wheels off my TT bike


Very classy ride! I wish the DI2 specific RC with integral seat mast were available here in the US. Color me jealous now . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## speedyg55

My 2008 R3 with debadged Zipp 404 tubulars. I love it!


----------



## Mdeth1313

Had this for awhile now - depending on which parts I use it goes between just under 11.5lbs to under 13lbs.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Mdeth1313 said:


> Had this for awhile now - depending on which parts I use it goes between just under 11.5lbs to under 13lbs.


Cool! Looks like the crankset might be part of that magic. :thumbsup:

It deserves a larger picture! :idea:


----------



## Mdeth1313

TucsonMTB said:


> Cool! Looks like the crankset might be part of that magic. :thumbsup:
> 
> It deserves a larger picture! :idea:


It's really the wheels. They're sub 1000g. The vumaquad crank is light, but the carbon rings are somewhat misleading-- they save a whopping 20-25g over the stock rings.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Mdeth1313 said:


> It's really the wheels. They're sub 1000g. The vumaquad crank is light, but the carbon rings are somewhat misleading-- they save a whopping 20-25g over the stock rings.


That is light, even for carbon tubular rims! :thumbsup:

More wheel details would be welcome.


----------



## 007david

So it's not quite as light 11.5 lbs, but it's at 14 lbs 3 oz complete with powertap. I've been on it for a bit over a year and it's really the best riding road bike I've been on.


----------



## scsi

probably the heaviest addict in existence at 17.5ish lbs  i'll post pics when i hit 10 posts


----------



## scsi

i have a thomson stem waiting to go on. i may eventually get a black romin evo and black bar tape, and would like to upgrade to SRAM Force or Red some day. for now, here's how it sits


----------



## TucsonMTB

scsi said:


>


I know it's your bike, not mine, but I think white saddles look really nice. Ditto the tape, especially with your frame colors.

I'm kinda lusting after the new Red group myself. Probably "ain't gonna happen". 

Thanks for sharing a look at your machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## scsi

i really appreciate your very kind comments! i love the look of the white saddle and tape, but this bike has become my commuter and i'm thinking black will be easier to maintain, otherwise i'd keep them white.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Can't argue with the maintenance on the bar tape!

There was some white Scott tape that is not foam up on eBay about the time I ran out of patience cleaning. With a layer of the foam tape under it, just on the top of the bars, it is very comfy . . . and stays clean because it is not an open cell foam.










This stuff has no adhesive on the back, so it is a bit of a challenge to wrap, but is very durable and stays put once you get it in place. The trick is finding the stuff . . . 

Here is the only link I could find by searching: Scott Bartape Road | LaGrandeRide.com


----------



## scsi

wow, so 2 layers of bar tape? i'll keep this in mind for when the time comes.

ive also got a zipp 101 wheelset on the way in grey. would have preferred black for that too, but perhaps the grey will match the grey graphics on the frame. will post a pic when they're on the bike


----------



## TucsonMTB

scsi said:


> wow, so 2 layers of bar tape?


Nope! Just a short strip on the very top of the bar to provide a little give. It's probably so compressed by now that it has no effect, other than psychological. But, I just know it helps.


----------



## scsi

oh i get it! thanks for the tip


----------



## Mdeth1313

TucsonMTB said:


> That is light, even for carbon tubular rims! :thumbsup:
> 
> More wheel details would be welcome.


Wheels are edge/enve 1.45 rims built up around extralite hubs and sapim cx-ray spokes. They came in at 990g, November will be 3 years with them and they are still true.

Built by fairwheel bikes.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Mdeth1313 said:


> Wheels are edge/enve 1.45 rims built up around extralite hubs and sapim cx-ray spokes. They came in at 990g, November will be 3 years with them and they are still true.
> 
> Built by fairwheel bikes.


Outstanding! Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## albertgaleano

*addict r3 2011*

here's my scott addict r3 2011, it's 7.3kgs at the moment but lookin to shed a bit soon


----------



## albertgaleano

Some very nice looking Addicts here!!!


----------



## Lee Brady

ditto


----------



## mallora jeff

forgot pic
:idea:


----------



## mallora jeff

Pic Attached


----------



## TucsonMTB

mallora jeff said:


>


My dream bike! Looks like it might even be my size. :thumbsup:


----------



## mallora jeff

its a 56 L


----------



## nenad

bumping this thread with my new addition.


----------



## TucsonMTB

nenad said:


> bumping this thread with my new addition.


Wow! Two of my favorite things, an Addict and a Campagnolo Gruppo. :thumbsup:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 007david

I thought I'd bump the thread since after a car ran into me while on the Addict I posted however long ago, I got a chance to rebuild it anew. Luckily Scott still had the exact same year and model of Addict I had in my size. I guess the 49s don't move too quickly. Off of that I changed SRAM Red for Di2 9070, built a set of carbon clinchers (I'm buddies with the 2Quik guy, but prefer Powertaps and the Alchemy Elf to the hubs he uses), and swapped 3T for Thomson.

Now, the 2011 R1 frame wasn't Di2 compatible, and being a 49 it's not like the battery could fit behind the downtube bottle cage even if it were. Luckily, a friend of mine is studying composite materials manufacturing for his masters, so with the help of the university's xray machines and other tools, we made some holes, manufactured a mount for the internal battery that fits in a thomson masterpiece, and I've got all the wires hidden.

As to how Red compares to Di2, there's definitely a smoothness change in Shimano's favor, but if we exclude shifting the front under high load, the SRAM yaw FD worked just as seamlessly as the Di2. Really I wanted to try it because I never owned a Shimano equipped road bike--just Campagnolo then SRAM, and since I moved from the plains to the mountains I wanted a compact crank that could swab back to standard if needed (which the 9000 DA does).


----------



## TucsonMTB

007david said:


>


Bummer about your encounter with a car. Glad you are OK and back on the bike!

Thank you for the observations about the two groups. :thumbsup: 

My experience with equipment is less broad than yours, just old classic Campy and SRAM. So, I have also been wondering about the flashy Di2 stuff from Shimano. 

Oh, and . . . Nice bike!


----------



## 007david

TucsonMTB said:


> My experience with equipment is less broad than yours, just old classic Campy and SRAM. So, I have also been wondering about the flashy Di2 stuff from Shimano.


If I were doing it all over again, I'm not entirely sure that I'd do Di2. We got some Ultegra 6800 stuff in my old shop before I moved, and since they've definitely improved the shifter ergonomics for us smaller people on of my main issues with Shimano was alleviated. I still like the certainty of shifts that SRAM and Campy give, so I'm definitely inclined toward that, but I also like having shifters all over the bike. Since moving to where there are actual mountains I've spent a lot of time on the bar tops and have come to enjoy the climbing shifter.

The other odd thing I found is that on my climbing wheels (Stan's Alpha 340 rim, Alchemy Elf hub, laser spokes) combined with a carbon bar and light stem, since there's very little heft in the Di2 shifters the bar doesn't quite hold its line as well. I mean, it's an inertia thing--less mass takes less energy to move, but I didn't think to expect it.


----------



## TucsonMTB

Lightness is a good thing. :thumbsup: 

Still, it *is* surprising that you would notice the difference after the first few rides.

Back when I was racing and living in a colder climate, the first month or so of the season was usually spent on a track bike, with the usual abrupt handling of the typical track bike. The squirrely handling was only noticeable for the first few rides each year. Then the lightening fast response became the norm until making the switch to my usual criterion bike and finding that it seemed awfully relaxed by comparison . . . Go figure.

Nice bike! Yours is a problem I would like to have. But, thanks for making me feel better about being "stuck" with SRAM.


----------



## flyingdutch11

Here's my new ride, a recently purchased 2009 Scott Addict r4....just in the back room waiting for the snow to melt.......also purchased Look Keo2Max carbon pedals for her as well....


----------



## nenad

flyingdutch11 said:


> Here's my new ride, a recently purchased 2009 Scott Addict r4....just in the back room waiting for the snow to melt.......also purchased Look Keo2Max carbon pedals for her as well....
> View attachment 293454


It looks like size 58 (like mine). I think you are gonna love the ride.

And speaking of snow, we almost had none this year...that's just how it worked out.


----------



## TucsonMTB

flyingdutch11 said:


> Here's my new ride, a recently purchased 2009 Scott Addict r4....just in the back room waiting for the snow to melt.......also purchased Look Keo2Max carbon pedals for her as well....
> View attachment 293454


Great bike, sir! The ride and handling are amazing and that color scheme is the nicest Scott has offered to date.

Of course, I could be biased. My 56 cm (large) looks just like yours.


----------



## flyingdutch11

Thank you for the encouraging words! The bike came at the right time, for the right price, and I'm very happy with the purchase. Hearing the good reviews for the bike makes me feel even better that I spent my money wisely. She is a pretty bike, and she's a 56cm frame in the picture (58cm is beautiful too!)...


----------



## Atty

Just picked my 2014 Addict Team Issue today and it's outstanding. 6.34kg with pedals, bottle cage & Garmin 510 and 40% off RRP. I'm a happy chap.

I've been riding a SuperSix 105 (with a few upgrades) and I was always happy with it but it has just become my winter hack.


----------



## Peter_E

Good looking bike. Curious about those wheels. How do they ride?


----------



## robt57

I was not around when this thread was pre zombie. But being it got bumped, I will pop a pic. 2009 LTD.

Grabbed this mint frameset used early 2014, [or was it late 2013. ]

Stellar preforming machine is all I can say, well maybe I can say way light too.

I think it's future may be a Di conversion and custom paint after the cable stops are removed. It is so light the extra weight of the Di# set is moot, sorta.... 

It is sporting a Belguim clincher set these days, traded the Tubulars for a 29er.


----------



## Atty

Well I've been riding Ksyrium Elites on my SS and compared to them I can detect a slight amount of flex (but I am a bit of a porker so it's expected). I've only done a quick 30km ride on them so this is by no means a definitive opinion. It's also my first experience on carbon wheels so I need time to form an opinion.


----------



## robt57

Atty said:


> Well I've been riding Ksyrium Elites on my SS and compared to them I can detect a slight amount of flex (but I am a bit of a porker so it's expected).



May I ask what has brought you to this conclusion? What situation and symptom?


----------



## Atty

As I said, I only rode 30km so I've not really had time to come to a proper opinion yet but when I was out of the saddle on some of the climbs I detected a bit of rub on the brakes. I've not ridden carbon wheels before so it may be quite normal but it's not something that happens when riding the Elites (or any other wheels I've ridden).

I was otherwise extremely happy with them. They spun up really well and the braking performance was spot on with the Swiss Stop pads. I might not have said that in the rain though!


----------



## robt57

Atty said:


> but when I was out of the saddle on some of the climbs I detected a bit of rub on the brakes.


Do some research and you will find that the stiffer wheel is more likely to have brake rub. Feel free to come back and correct me, which won't change my mind.


----------



## Atty

I really don't need to research anything as I was just giving an opinion on a short initial ride and, unlike you, I reserve the right to change my mind...frequently.

You are obviously correct about wheel stiffness research so I'm happy to declare that my Ksyrium Elites must be the flexible wheelset as I cannot induce brake rub during normal riding at all.

I do hope this all makes you feel much happier.


----------



## evilbullit




----------



## thirdlobe

evilbullit said:


>


This one somehow ended up on Page 2. 

I hope to pick up my 10 today and post some pictures!


----------

